# Local Area Connection does not have a valid IP Configuration



## dj9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the message I get when diagnosing my hardwire connection to the internet. I just got this computer yesterday and it worked find. I allowed it to implement all the windows updates during the afternoon. I don't recall if the hardwired connection stopped working after all the updates occurred. Today, when I started up the computer, there is no hard wire internet connection. The computer has a wireless connection option and fortunately that works. I called tech support and they said they would just send me a refund, thinking it's the network card. But, the tech seemed not to have much knowledge or interest in trying to fix the problem. I uninstalled the adapter in device manager and let it reinstall itself. It says its working properly. 

Any other suggestions or just get a new computer?
Thanks

PS Computer is a Gateway SX2803 desktop with Windows Home 7 Premium


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is this the same pc as here?:

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dj9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not sure what you meant about the PC question, but if you're referring to my other post on this site, I have 2 separate new computers. The one in this post is my desktop.



Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3494:3ba7:971a:a68d%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BC41D722-517F-411F-ACE6-BAA1F23B1B35}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2005:235d:3f57:fefc
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2005:235d:3f57:fefc%14
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::


----------



## nibnibz (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...eless-does-any-solution-available-632943.html

your problem sounds similar the the resolved issue in this thread.


----------



## dj9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

No. The problem there was with a program called "Anchorfree's VPN" and I do not have that on my computer (at least it doesn't show when I search it.)


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Edit:
See from your original post you have done my suggestion.

I would suggest heading to the manufacturers site and getting the official driver for your card.

To test the card.

Load up command prompt. (start > all programs > accessories > Command Prompt)
ping 127.0.0.1

also try
ping 192.168.1.1

Also can you repost your ipconfig, with ipconfig/all
ipconfig/all provides us with the info we need, ipconfig just provides the basics.


----------



## dj9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry I thought I'd updated this, but I did go to the driver manufacturer and get a generic driver they recommended. I installed it and it didn't help. So, I have tried both the original driver and the other driver they recommended (there are no other drivers to try according to them). Still no hard internet connection.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi there, I have edited my above post a few times, can you check it and do the ipconfig/all and ping tests.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## dj9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sure and do you want me to disable my wireless connection when doing so or does it not matter?


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Well you should be connected just by cable.

Otherwise the wireless will give false results.

So yeah disable the wireless and connect just via the cable.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

khurram23 said:


> My internet connection does not work on my laptop.But it works on my pc.When I connected the wire to my laptop it says "local area connection does not have valid ip configuration".Please any one help me.


Hi khurram23,

Welcome to the TSF forum, but you are confusing the issue by including your problem into someone else's thread.

TSF rules (and most other forums) are one member - one thread, as this would be confusing to the helper and to the author of the original thread as to any resolutions that were put forward.

To receive help for your problems, you will need to open your own thread after reading the Network pre-posting requirements http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html where it will be picked up and assistance given.


----------

